# Real license question



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, I have been in the trade for eight years. I started out in va.(metro d.c.), moved out of state and recently moved back. I would like to get my classroom time in (80 hours I believe ). Who offers this type of teaching? I feel that going through the 3 year apprentice ship program would be more than I need.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Keefer w said:


> Ok, I have been in the trade for eight years. I started out in va.(metro d.c.), moved out of state and recently moved back. I would like to get my classroom time in (80 hours I believe ). Who offers this type of teaching? I feel that going through the 3 year apprentice ship program would be more than I need.


Gotta have the school for a va license... plus the apprenticeship....sorrry.
www.dpor.gov


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Gotta have the school for a va license... plus the apprenticeship....sorrry.
> www.dpor.gov



80 hours? .....naw.....check the DPOR site. 80 hours is a field trip.:blink:


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanx so far. I did check the site and thats where I got the 80 hours from. Now don't get me wrong, if I have to do the three year program I will. Just asking if there are other courses other than that. Not trying to cut any corners, but other plumbers I know have told me I would be bored stiff with the first and second year courses because I already know and do the work they teach.


----------

